# Just a quick Hello!



## techguy57 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wanted to say hello to everyone. I'm the TD for ther Performing Arts Center at a Chicagoland Community College. Been here for 2 years. Previously the TD at a Chicagoland roadhouse theatre in the far NW burbs for 4 years. Pleased to meet ya!


----------



## soundlight (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Watch out for the folks who try to interrogate you endlessly about the Metric system and the Pirates vs. Ninjas battle. I was one of them, but I have decided to stand against the inquisition now.

I will ask only one question: do you/does your venue have a website? We always like checking those out.


----------



## techguy57 (Oct 16, 2007)

Current job: (this is the best link I can offer, our web site is a bit lacking)
http://goforward.harpercollege.edu/page.cfm?p=3283

Last Job:
http://www.rauecenter.org/


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the booth Techguy! 

Glad to have another community college guy in the booth. Soundlight seems to think I'm going to say some crazy things about Ninjas and the Metric system. He's confused I don't do that sort of thing anymore... I'm _Classy _now!

Post what you know, ask what you don't. Get to know the search function you'll be amazed at how much information has already been posted.


----------



## techguy57 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great to be here!


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> ............Post what you know, ask what you don't. ............


 

You stole my quote! Welcome aboard Techguy! good to have ya here. 
Ask what you want, post what you can. 

< I'm gonna start copyrighting my posts, can you say DRM Gaff ?>


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 16, 2007)

He Van I'm trying to be _Classy _now. Since I don't have any class of my own I have to liberate it from others for my own personal use. 

_Just don't send RIAA after me!! Don't taze me bro! _


----------



## Jervas (Oct 16, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> He Van I'm trying to be _Classy _now. Since I don't have any class of my own I have to liberate it from others for my own personal use.
> _Just don't send RIAA after me!! Don't taze me bro! _


Now if I was a vindictive, nasy and extremely sarcastic individual I would take the CLASS references and really cane you with them Gaff.
Lucky for you I am an EXTREMELY CLASSY really bad spellar. I am proud to welcome you to enlightenment.
And now i'm not going to mention that with class - the metric system and "real" voltage go hand in hand (well maybe a little ;-) )
Welcome Techguy. We here rag on each other a lot, but it's a good read. When it comes down to it thought - Got a problem that needs fixing - The people in CB will go out of their way to help.
Welcome from the LAND OF LIGHT - Australia


----------

